# Eastern Shasta County



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

We started at 3600 ft. along Hwy 299E working our way up and just got back this evening from the 4300 elevation outside Burney, CA. and it's still a little early there. We got hailed on and periodic rain but we covered a lot of ground both in the forest and around clear cuts but to no avail. There was a lot of Orange Peel fungus and a few Smooth Thimble-caps, (an edible cousin to the Morels), but too early for the main event. Also quite a few Fluted Black Helvellas. I've picked that area the last couple years so I know they grow there and in fact last year it was May 1st when they popped. It shouldn't be too long now.I'm gonna go down in elevation @ 1500 ft. and look around in the next couple days. I'll keep lookin' and will report back! Happy Shroomin'...


----------

